# Spain and opening doors



## panjabigator

Hola a todos!  I have an peculiar question.  My friend just returned from Seville, Spain a couple of weeks ago.  She had an amazing time, but she told me a very interesting story.  She said that men never held the door open for women to allow them to enter first.  She also said that if they did, it was to "check the girl out."  Now I realize there have been threads on "should I hold the door open" but I want to know if this is the mentality in Spain.  So can someone comment on the validity of this statement?  Is it a generalization or is it particular to a certain region?

Thanks!


----------



## pickypuck

A ver no te he entendido muy bien. Si te refieres a abrir una puerta para que la mujer pase primero, eso es prehistórico  Aquí el que llega primero entra primero o bien entra el último después de haber dejado entrar a todos los amigos, por ejemplo. No sé si es esto a lo que te refieres. Si es una parejita de enamorados, pues el novio seguramente le abra la puerta y tal, pero para hacerse el romántico.

¡Olé!


----------



## Fernando

I disagree with pickypuck. At work, it is very often to see two (or three) Spaniards arguing about who should enter LAST. In public places it is not so often.

For women it is still often to see people holding the door, (some of them, to watch her butt  ).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

As I said about giving the seat to women in public transport, that's an outdated custom based on outdated cliches and it's an inconvenience to hold a door to a person that's between you and that door. I'll do it only if that person needs the help (because is carrying bags or whatever).

A different case is to enter first and then hold the door, but that doesn't depend on gender.


----------



## mrbilal87

I think it has to do with what part of Spain you're in. I've been in many different parts of Spain over the past few months and have been faced with all kinds of behaviours, both rude and polite. Based on my own personal experiences in Spain, I've found that different levels of politeness and different behaviours tend to be quite regional. I also had problems for the first few weeks defining what was rude from what was culture. Sometimes Spanish culture can be interpreted by Americans as rude, while the actual intentions of the people may not be that way. For example, if you walk through Southern or Central Spain and smile at people as you pass by, you can't expect much of a reaction. But if you do the same thing in Galicia, which has a culture of its own, you usually get a warmer reaction.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

First time ever I read Northern Spain is in any sense warmer than Southern Spain (no joking on weather  )


----------



## mrbilal87

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> First time ever I read Northern Spain is in any sense warmer than Southern Spain (no joking on weather  )


 
Well, like I said, it was my own personal expernience. I didn't find the people in Southern Spain and here in Salamanca to be as friendly as the people of Galicia just walking past them, but it may be just because I was in Galicia during the Día de Santiago festivals. 

Anyway, I can say however that if you're lost somewhere in Southern or Northern Spain, and you need directions, that's when the people's kindness shows. I remember being lost in Galicia with a friend of mine, and we stopped to ask some guys for directions. One of the guys was actually so nice that he took us in his car right where we wanted to go. So the everyday people are usually a lot nicer than they may first appear, and they tend to be more helpful than the people who are supposed to give information. (At least that's again what I've experienced) It's a bit difficult not to mistake Spanish behaviour as rude, so it's really just important to realize it's different.


----------



## María Archs

pickypuck said:
			
		

> A ver no te he entendido muy bien. Si te refieres a abrir una puerta para que la mujer pase primero, eso es prehistórico  Aquí el que llega primero entra primero o bien entra el último después de haber dejado entrar a todos los amigos, por ejemplo. No sé si es esto a lo que te refieres. Si es una parejita de enamorados, pues el novio seguramente le abra la puerta y tal, pero para hacerse el romántico.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Jajajajajaja ¡Muy bueno! Es para mosquearse.
Yo siempre digo que si un hombre le abre la puerta de un coche a una mujer para que entre puede ser por dos motivos:
O el coche es nuevo y se lo abre a su mujer 
o le abré la puerta a la amiguita de turno.

Saludos

María


----------



## caravaggio

Bueno mi experiencia no sólo en España, sino en varios lugares de Europa donde estuve y vivi. muchas normas de cortesía que se siguen usando aqui en Perú ya no se estilan alla, No sólo me refiero el abrir la  puerta a una mujer, sea tu amiga, tu novia, tu esposa o tu madre..sino el dejar pasar primero, el ceder el asiento, .etc 
Pueda que sea muy primitivo como he leido un poco más arriba, pero cuando a uno lo educan así se convierte en una conducta cotidiana y casi inconciente..sin que uno crea que es mas o deja de ser menos...lo que si me ha pasado es que cuando lo hecho entre personas que no están acostumbradas con ese comportamiento, siempre he recibido una encantadora sonrisa de agradecieminto.


----------



## elcampet

Ni en España, ni en México, y me extiendo al resto de Latinoamérica se ha perdido ese instinto natural y espontáneo de la cortesía. Es verdad que ya no es una norma general, pero a diferencia de otros países "ultracivilizados", muchos hispanos seguimos disfrutando del placer que nos brinda esa sonrisa de gratitud con la que nos premia la persona a quien abrimos una puerta o le cedemos el paso.


----------



## danielfranco

I'm a troglodyte now, and even more so when I was young and single: I wouldn't open doors for older matronly ladies, but I would fall all over myself to open doors for young misses. But, in order to "check them out"? Well, not precisely... Sure, I wouldn't pass up the opportunity since it was a close proximity situation. But I would "check them out" at any other moment, too!
Nowdays, I open doors for just about anyone. Just being civil now, not trying to score points with the ladies anymore...
No, really!


----------



## María Archs

elcampet said:
			
		

> Ni en España, ni en México, y me extiendo al resto de Latinoamérica se ha perdido ese instinto natural y espontáneo de la cortesía. Es verdad que ya no es una norma general, pero a diferencia de otros países "ultracivilizados", muchos hispanos seguimos disfrutando del placer que nos brinda esa sonrisa de gratitud con la que nos premia la persona a quien abrimos una puerta o le cedemos el paso.


 
Te vamos a meter en un museo como obra de arte de la cortesía.

En España últimamente la cortesía no es una de nuestras principales virtudes, sobre todo la gente muy joven.
Ver a un chico o una chica joven en un autobús cediendo su asiento a una persona mayor o a una mujer con su hijo en brazos, es más que difícil.
La gente mayor es mucho más cortes que el resto. Los de mediana edad olvidan esa cortesía debido al stress y las prisas.
Y los jóvenes... es de pena. Pero eso, supongo, sería tratar otro tema.
Yo sólo digo una cosa:
Si miras la vida con amabilidad ella también te mirará con amabilidad. (Hasta los más trogloditas o austrolipetecus)

Saludos

María


----------



## xymox

pickypuck said:
			
		

> A ver no te he entendido muy bien. Si te refieres a abrir una puerta para que la mujer pase primero, eso es prehistórico  Aquí el que llega primero entra primero o bien entra el último después de haber dejado entrar a todos los amigos, por ejemplo. No sé si es esto a lo que te refieres. Si es una parejita de enamorados, pues el novio seguramente le abra la puerta y tal, pero para hacerse el romántico.
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Hola panjabigator,

This and 



> En España últimamente la cortesía no es uno de nuestras principales virtudes, sobre todo la gente gente.
> Ver a un chico o una chica joven en un autobús cediendo su asiento a una persona mayor o a una mujer con su hijo en brazos, es más que difícil.
> La gente mayor es mucho más cortes que el resto. Los de mediana edad olvidan esa cortesía debido al stress y las prisas.


 
pretty well sums it all up. 

I've lived here for several years and have lived in other parts of Spain. However, it certainly does not justify it, especially the "prisas and estrés" part since, although it has both advantages and disadvantages, Spain is not exactly a "stressed" and "fast-paced" country.  

I have also found it to be very individualist (i.e. my vital space/sq. m. is approximately the "area" people worry about on a daily basis here) and there is a definite lack of basic courtesy and well educated behavior in general although this tends to extend to most parts of the world today.


----------



## María Archs

jgagnon said:
			
		

> Hola panjabigator,
> 
> 
> I've lived here for several years and have lived in other parts of Spain. However, it certainly does not justify it, especially the "prisas and estrés" part since, although it has both advantages and disadvantages, Spain is not exactly a "stressed" and "fast-paced" country.
> 
> Vamos a ver... No confundas al español cuando se va de juerga, de marcha o de fiesta porque somos únicos y derrochamos simpatía por todas las partes. Yo me refiero a la vida cotidiana y con desconocidos que es realmente donde se debe demostrar lo que somos.
> 
> ¿Y si el español no se caracteriza por ser estresado? ¿Cómo no vamos a estar estresados si trabajamos dos horas semanales más que la media europea y encima cobramos menos? Y estamos tan estresados que no tenemos tiempo ni para tener niños. Te recuerdo tenemos una las tasas de natalidad más bajas del mundo.
> 
> Cambio de opinión: Aparte de estar estresadísimos, estamos también cabreadísimos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


----------



## caravaggio

Maria Archs, si por eso son estresados..imaginate como vivimos en Perú. 
Y no entendí tu frase "con desconocidos que es realmente donde se debe demostrar lo que somos" y no entedi demostrar que son corteses o que no lo son.
Creo que la naturalidad de la cortesía es lo que le da su encanto..obviamente si lo haces obligado mas parece una agresión y mejor es no ser cortez. Uno debe ser cortes con todos y no discriminar con quien lo aplica, por lo menos es mi caso...(no porque es mi cuñada o sólo mi amiga no le voy a ceder el paso ante una puerta)


----------



## cesarynati

YUP!
i live in Andalusia and I always have notices this falta de educacion. However, I have grown to accept that they have never been taught the courtious rules by even hardly ever using please and thank-you. Ithough when I went to Madrid that maybe they wouls be more polite however I was holidng my child a big heavy bag and the man didn't even open the door for me and when I held it open for him, NO THANK-YOU!!! arrrgh I was so mad! But we must just accept these cultural differences.


----------



## Fernando

Though I do not think the situation is so bad, you are not obligued to "accept cultural differences". Unpoliteness is unpoliteness, here and in Madagascar. 

You should have hit to death that man. Period. 

I understand María Archs comment. Maybe we are very fun when going out (when we are plenty of time) but when our interest is affected we have not respect at all.

I repeat I have not seen more respect when travelling to Paris or London and that the "Pase Vd. primero" is a common Spanish discussion, but we Spaniards lack respect and courtesy. That is why we have 4,000 deaths in the road every year.


----------



## María Archs

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Maria Archs, si por eso son estresados..imaginate como vivimos en Perú.
> Y no entendí tu frase "con desconocidos que es realmente donde se debe demostrar lo que somos" y no entedi demostrar que son corteses o que no lo son.
> Creo que la naturalidad de la cortesía es lo que le da su encanto..obviamente si lo haces obligado mas parece una agresión y mejor es no ser cortez. Uno debe ser cortes con todos y no discriminar con quien lo aplica, por lo menos es mi caso...(no porque es mi cuñada o sólo mi amiga no le voy a ceder el paso ante una puerta)


 
Quiero decir no nos comportamos igual con todas las personas a la hora de ser cívicos. O por lo menos a la hora de demostrar una mínima educación o respeto. 
Sonreímos al director del banco que nos tiene que conceder una hipoteca y no sonreímos, y a veces ni miramos, al vecino con el cual nos cruzamos en la escalera. 
A veces utilizamos la cortesía y la educación de forma discriminada. 
Yo opino  que la verdadera educación es una filosofía de vida y no una pose para un momento determinado. Eso para mí... es hipocresía y cinismo.
Y oír frases como:
"Me callo por educación"
"Hay personas que no se merecen ni las contestes"
"No se merece ni los buenos días"
No nos engañemos... Estas formas de expresarse esconden una agresión verbal y no son precismante las personas humildes quienes más las dicen sino la mayoría de veces gente con estudios, con carreras que disponen de una verborrea académica que lo disfrazan todo muy  bien.

Saludos

María


----------



## caravaggio

estoy de acuerdo contigo Maria, si uno no es capaz de ser cortes naturalmente pues mejor no serlo.. 
Me haz hecho recordar algo que escuchaba decir siempre a mi abuela "la cortesía es una de las cosas que se maman" y creo que tiene mucho ver con lo que dices de filosofia de vida...a lo que estoy de acuerdo también


----------



## claudine2006

Fernando said:
			
		

> I disagree with pickypuck. At work, it is very often to see two (or three) Spaniards arguing about who should enter LAST. In public places it is not so often.
> 
> For women it is still often to see people holding the door, (some of them, to watch her butt  ).


 
In my experience, it's quite common to see a man holding the door and let a woman enter first. 
And, even I believe men and women are the same and have the same rights, I like it.  And I find it very polite.


----------



## marz81

Hi!
I think it depends on each person... Here in Madrid it's true that people lack of courtesy a little, but we cannot make it a rule for everyone.
About holding the door for women, well, it depends... Usually, if a man holds the door, the woman may joke about it saying something like: "oh! you are a perfect gentleman!" but in fact, I think more or less everybody holds the door for others when they enter first. Even when travelling by underground, when you are going out of the station, you hold the door for the person that comes behind... And usually, when the person before you does not hold it, and suddenly the door hits me, I get a little angry, although I say nothing.
About giving way a seat in the transport (is "giving way" correct??), I think people does not have respect at all... Many times I have seen old people or pregnant standing in the transport, and I felt really angry because as I was also standing I could do nothing... Even though, some times I have started a conversation aloud saying things like: "you must be tired" to make someone hear it and stand up!! lol


----------



## lazarus1907

cesarynati said:
			
		

> i live in Andalusia and I always have notices this falta de educacion. However, I have grown to accept that they have never been taught the courtious rules by even hardly ever using please and thank-you. Ithough when I went to Madrid that maybe they wouls be more polite however I was holidng my child a big heavy bag and the man didn't even open the door for me and when I held it open for him, NO THANK-YOU!!! arrrgh I was so mad! But we must just accept these cultural differences.


I suppose you live in the country of the everybody-is-superpolite-all the time, but I have seen things like that everywhere.

Anyway, not holding the door in the scenario you describe is very unpolite, not matter how you look at it; not saying thank you is something else, in my opinion. I hate people who say thank you all the time and don´t mean it; or ever worse: they say it in the same tone as they would say "F*** you". Is that polite? A guy in London, once, gave me the change after I bought something, and almost threw the coins at me while showing disgust in his face; but he said thank you while doing so (in an equally nice tone).


----------



## elcampet

María Archs said:
			
		

> Te vamos a meter en un museo como obra de arte de la cortesía.
> 
> En España últimamente la cortesía no es una de nuestras principales virtudes, sobre todo la gente muy joven.
> Ver a un chico o una chica joven en un autobús cediendo su asiento a una persona mayor o a una mujer con su hijo en brazos, es más que difícil.
> La gente mayor es mucho más cortes que el resto. Los de mediana edad olvidan esa cortesía debido al stress y las prisas.
> Y los jóvenes... es de pena. Pero eso, supongo, sería tratar otro tema.
> Yo sólo digo una cosa:
> Si miras la vida con amabilidad ella también te mirará con amabilidad. (Hasta los más trogloditas o austrolipetecus)
> Saludos
> Gracias María, por considerarme *obra de arte* de la cortesía, (hasta rima ¿verdad?) pero por favor, no intentes meterme y menos dejarme en algún museo ya que en tal caso ¿quién te abrirá la puerta para entrar al Cielo?
> Me quito el sombrero para enviarte mi más cortés saludo.
> 
> María


----------



## ordequin

pickypuck said:
			
		

> A ver no te he entendido muy bien. Si te refieres a abrir una puerta para que la mujer pase primero, eso es prehistórico  Aquí el que llega primero entra primero o bien entra el último después de haber dejado entrar a todos los amigos, por ejemplo. No sé si es esto a lo que te refieres. Si es una parejita de enamorados, pues el novio seguramente le abra la puerta y tal, pero para hacerse el romántico.
> 
> ¡Olé!


Al leer tu comentario, estimado Pickypuck, he quedado tan profundamente horrorizada, que he tenido que ir rápidamente a por un tranquilizante!
Je, je...conociendo tu sentido del humor...me imagino que será broma.
Pero no me gustaría, que los no hispanos se llevasen una impresión equivocada, sobre las actuaciones de los que sí lo somos.
Y por ello, me he dedidido a exponer mi percepción y mis vivencias, en lo concerniente a este comportamiento formal que estais comentando.
Quiero aclarar que no soy una viejecita, y que mi comportamiento y actitud son considerados como muy modernos por mis allegados.
Cuando estoy con mis amigos, (hombres), TODOS, sin excepción, me abren la puerta cuando entramos en un establecimiento. Si se trata de un restaurante, LA MAYORIA, me acercan la silla, si es que no lo hace primero el Maître. A la hora de pedir, informan al que toma la comanda, de los platos que yo he elegido. Únicamente en la elección del vino INDICAN al personal, que se me traiga a mí la carta, y que seré yo quién se ocupe de estudiarla, comunicar nuestra preferencia, y la posterior cata. PERO SON ELLOS, (mis amigos varones) LOS QUE HACEN ESTA INDICACION AL PERSONAL. Si éstos se dirigiesen directamente a mí, sin previa autorización, tanto mis amigos como yo, nos lo tomaríamos como una falta de cortesía INTOLERABLE. También es interesante aclarar, que en rarísimas ocasiones nos hemos sentido defraudados, en ese sentido. Y añado un dato más. A pesar de la indicación realizada, cuando el encargado de "presentar" la botella, dirige primero una mirada al caballero que me acompaña, esperando que éste asienta con la cabeza, antes de mostrarme a mí la etiqueta; no hace más que reiterar la categoría de su exquisitas maneras y cortesía.( Evidentemente, no son actuaciones que puedan extrapolarse al comportamiento usual o habitual, en el "Burguer" de turno). También, estos amigos míos, suelen coger mi abrigo, si es invierno, plegarlo, y colocarlo sobre una silla, si el establecimiento no dispone de servicio de guardarropía.
En cuanto a los transportes públicos, JAMAS, me he visto en la tesitura de observar a un amigo mío cómodamente instalado, mientras yo permanecía de pié. Obviaré citar las normas de cortesía que yo aplico respecto de otros...LA LISTA COMPLETA.
Ahora vamos con lo de abrir la puerta del coche. No todos, pero sí MUCHOS, de mis amigos varones, se toman la molestia de abrirme la puerta de su coche. Es muy importante aclarar, que cuando yo digo "amigos", me refiero a AMIGOS. Tengo TAN A GALA emplear con precisión mi idioma, que os aseguro para describir "otra condición", conozco una lista muy extensa de términos, que ilustrarían mejor "una distinta relación"; y ahí van algunos ejemplos: marido, compañero, novio, amante, rollo, aventura, flirt, objeto sexual, y la repugnante expresión, pero esclarecedora respecto de la estofa de quiénes la utilizan: amigo con derecho a roce. EN CASTELLANO UN AMIGO, ES UN AMIGO, los que quieran pervertir la joya que es nuestro idioma con significados impropios de los términos, allá ellos con su libertad, y con su conciencia.


----------



## ordequin

Y un último dato, que resuta imprescindible añadir. La mayor parte de las amistades a las que me estoy refiriendo, proceden del "Gran Bilbao", o alrededores. Estas amistades forman un grupo PINTORESCAMENTE HETEROGENEO en cuanto a nivel socio-cultural, poder adquisitivo, desempeño de oficios y/o profesiones, y edad.
Si lo que he estado leyendo anteriormente es cierto, DOY GRACIAS A DIOS, de que tan horrendos comportamientos no hayan llegado todavía a nuestras tierras, y REZO para que no lleguen JAMAS.


----------



## pickypuck

ordequin said:
			
		

> Y un último dato, que resuta imprescindible añadir. La mayor parte de las amistades a las que me estoy refiriendo, proceden del "Gran Bilbao", o alrededores. Estas amistades forman un grupo PINTORESCAMENTE HETEROGENEO en cuanto a nivel socio-cultural, poder adquisitivo, desempeño de oficios y/o profesiones, y edad.
> Si lo que he estado leyendo anteriormente es cierto, DOY GRACIAS A DIOS, de que tan horrendos comportamientos no hayan llegado todavía a nuestras tierras, y REZO para que no lleguen JAMAS.


 
Creo que a tus amigos y a ti hay que daros de comer aparte   

¡Olé!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ya sabía yo que los gañanes, como seres de superior raciocinio, somos los dueños del futuro.


----------



## Honeypum

Llevo ya varios años viviendo en Madrid, y al principio no podía creer que en una fila de autobús los hombres NO dejaran subir primero a las chicas, o que al entrar al ascensor subieran ellos primero.
Una vez le pregunté a un amigo dónde había quedado la caballerosidad en España, y me contestó dos cosas:
- a muchas mujeres les molesta que tengas esos gestos (sienten que las estás tratando de inferiores)
- aquí (refieriéndose a España) la igualdad está en todos los ámbitos.

En Argentina esto es totalmente diferente, por lo que me ha costado acostumbrarme.

Por cierto, ¡en España hay excepciones también!

EDIT: como ha dicho Ordequin, en el ámbito de tus amistades, el 99% de los españoles suele ser caballero (dejo un 1% para los despitados, que no se dan cuenta, y pasan antes que tú )


----------



## ordequin

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Creo que a tus amigos y a ti hay que daros de comer aparte
> 
> ¡Olé!


Sólo puedo decirte, que si de verdad te sientes sorprendido por lo que he contado, o lo encuentras inusual; me permitas, por favor, *ABSTENERME*, de comentar lo que tu sorpresa implica.
Tu mensaje, es muy explícito, habla por sí mismo. Y categóricamente te digo, que no tengo la exclusiva de esta percepción.


----------



## caravaggio

Honeypum said:
			
		

> - aquí (refieriéndose a España) la igualdad está en todos los ámbitos.
> 
> )



No entendí eso que el no ser cortes te haga igual a otro u otra.o que seas cortes significa desigualdad .la cortesía no es sólo para con el sexo opuesto, sino para con los mayores, los de la misma edad o los menores....para los de otros credos, pensamientos y profesión ..creo que la cortesia es lo mas igualitario (jaja no se si existe esta palabra) que existe es para todos si distinción de nada.


----------



## ordequin

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Ya sabía yo que los gañanes, como seres de superior raciocinio, somos los dueños del futuro.


Entiendo por gañán, la expresión que define a un hombre de modales zafios o burdos, o a un chaval que ayuda en las tareas del campo.
Conozco otro significado, quizás popular: "dar un gañán" = hacer horas extras.
¿En serio te refieres a tí mismo como un hombre de modales soeces?
¿Y ese comportamiento piensas te abrirá las puertas del futuro?
Amigo, tales comportamientos, no abren las puertas del futuro, ni de ninguna otra cosa, sencillamente LAS CIERRAN.


----------



## ordequin

Me estoy leyendo el hilo por segunda vez, y es que sigo sin salir de mi asombro. Me va a acabar dando algo....
Hombres y mujeres son iguales en cuanto a derechos, y bla, bla, bla...
Vale, lo sabemos todos. Perogrulladas aparte:
*¿Qué tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?*
*¿Qué hay de malo en que un hombre exhiba sus exquisitas maneras ante una mujer? (*Si lo mirais desde un punto de vista biológico, incluso es acorde con la Ley Natural*)*
*¿Acaso éso denigra a la mujer?*
*¿Podemos deducir de ese comportamiento, que el hombre trata de evidenciar la inferioridad de la mujer?*
*Ahora sí que voy a por un tranquilizante.*
*La que se sienta "ninguneada" por lo anteriormente descrito, quizás podría sacar bastante provecho de una visita a un buen psicoanalista.*


----------



## LisaLaLista

Mi novio es de Galicia, España y siempre abre las portales para mi, pero no abre las puertas de los coches, por ejemplo.  De lo que he visto, la mayoria de los hombres de este region hacen lo mismo.


----------



## ordequin

¡Menos mal!
Gracias LisaLalista. De momento...el HONOR...de hombres gallegos y vascos...parece quedar salvaguardado.
Me estoy acordando de un amigo que tuve hace mucho tiempo, era gallego, "un hombre humilde", solía decir de sí mismo; pocas personas he conocido con modales tan refinados.


----------



## elcampet

ordequin said:
			
		

> Al leer tu comentario, estimado Pickypuck, he quedado tan profundamente horrorizada, que he tenido que ir rápidamente a por un tranquilizante!
> Je, je...conociendo tu sentido del humor...me imagino que será broma.
> Pero no me gustaría, que los no hispanos se llevasen una impresión equivocada, sobre las actuaciones de los que sí lo somos.
> Y por ello, me he dedidido a exponer mi percepción y mis vivencias, en relación a este comportamiento formal que estais comentando.
> Quiero aclarar que no soy una viejecita, y que mi comportamiento y actitud son considerados como muy modernos por mis allegados.
> Cuando estoy con mis amigos, (hombres), TODOS, sin excepción, me abren la puerta cuando entramos en un establecimiento. Si se trata de un restaurante, LA MAYORIA, me acercan la silla, si es que no lo hace primero el Maître. A la hora de pedir, informan al que toma la comanda, de los platos que yo he elegido. Únicamente en la elección del vino INDICAN al personal, que se me traiga a mí la carta, y que seré yo quién se ocupe de estudiarla, comunicar nuestra preferencia, y la posterior cata. PERO SON ELLOS, (mis amigos varones) LOS QUE HACEN ESTA INDICACION AL PERSONAL. Si éstos se dirigiesen directamente a mí, sin previa autorización, tanto mis amigos como yo, nos lo tomaríamos como una falta de cortesía INTOLERABLE. También es interesante aclarar, que en rarísimas ocasiones nos hemos sentido defraudados, en ese sentido. Y añado un dato más. A pesar de la indicación realizada, cuando el encargado de "presentar" la botella, dirige primero una mirada al caballero que me acompaña, esperando que éste asienta con la cabeza, antes de mostrarme a mí la etiqueta; no hace más que reiterar la categoría de su exquisitas maneras y cortesía.( Evidentemente, no son actuaciones que puedan extrapolarse al comportamiento usual o habitual, en el "Burguer" de turno). También, estos amigos míos, suelen coger mi abrigo, si es invierno, plegarlo, y colocarlo sobre una silla, si el establecimiento no dispone de servicio de guardarropía.
> En cuanto a los transportes públicos, JAMAS, me he visto en la tesitura de observar a un amigo mío cómodamente instalado, mientras yo permanecía de pié. Obviaré citar las normas de cortesía que yo aplico respecto de otros...LA LISTA COMPLETA.
> Ahora vamos con lo de abrir la puerta del coche. No todos, pero sí MUCHOS, de mis amigos varones, se toman la molestia de abrirme la puerta de su coche. Es muy importante aclarar, que cuando yo digo "amigos", me refiero a AMIGOS. Tengo TAN A GALA emplear con precisión mi idioma, que os aseguro para describir "otra condición", conozco una lista muy extensa de términos, que ilustrarían mejor "una distinta relación"; y ahí van algunos ejemplos: marido, compañero, novio, amante, rollo, aventura, flirt, objeto sexual, y la repugnante expresión, pero esclarecedora respecto de la estofa de quiénes la utilizan: amigo con derecho a roce. EN CASTELLANO UN AMIGO, ES UN AMIGO, los que quieran pervertir la joya que es nuestro idioma con significados impropios de los términos, allá ellos con su libertad, y con su conciencia.


 
Gracias ordequin, que ya algunos foreros querían encerrarme en un museo, bien pensaba yo (y sigo pensando) que la especial cortesía que por naturaleza el hombre brinda a la mujer nada tiene que ver con la igualdad de los derechos de ambos. Prefiero parecer ante algunos (ya veo que no todos) *pieza de museo *que privarme de ese grato placer que se siente cuando espontáneamente brindas una deferencia a una dama, por el sólo hecho de serlo y más aún cuando te corresponden con una tenue sonrisa de gratitud en reconocimiento. ¡Viva la diferencia! que nos que acrecienta para nosotros los hombres el atrctivo de las mujeres.


----------



## elcampet

Sólo quiero agregar una aclaración, no me considero *gente mayor* (viejo, para nada) y hago constar que la cortesía hacia la mujer la practico desde siempre y lo haré hasta siempre.


----------



## Honeypum

elcampet said:
			
		

> Gracias ordequin, que ya algunos foreros querían encerrarme en un museo, bien pensaba yo (y sigo pensando) que la especial cortesía que por naturaleza el hombre brinda a la mujer nada tiene que ver con la igualdad de los derechos de ambos. Prefiero parecer ante algunos (ya veo que no todos) *pieza de museo *que privarme de ese grato placer que se siente cuando espontáneamente brindas una deferencia a una dama, por el sólo hecho de serlo y más aún cuando te corresponden con una tenue sonrisa de gratitud en reconocimiento. ¡Viva la diferencia! que nos que acrecienta para nosotros los hombres el atrctivo de las mujeres.


 
 
Así es como lo veo yo, del lado de la "chica". No me hace sentir "desigual" que los hombres tengan deferencias con nosotras, y nos abran la puerta, nos dejen pasar primero, no nos dejen caminar del lado de la acera, etc.
Son detallitos que, por el contrario, me hacen sentir mejor.


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Así es como lo veo yo, del lado de la "chica". No me hace sentir "desigual" que los hombres tengan deferencias con nosotras, y nos abran la puerta, nos dejen pasar primero, no nos dejen caminar del lado de la acera, etc.
> Son detallitos que, por el contrario, me hacen sentir mejor.


Algunos son demasiado idiotas o insensibles para darse cuenta de que a las mujeres les gustan este tipo de detalles, tanto como a los hombres les gusta que le digan que son fuertes e independientes. Todos somos humanos.


----------



## María Archs

Y digo yo...
¿Es lo mismo la cortesía para todo el mundo, sin discrimación, que galantear a una mujer por x motivos?
¿Es lo mismo ser galante que ser cortés?

Damas y caballeros.... Aquí tenéis otro debate. 

Saludos

María


----------



## ordequin

Sí , María, tú lo has dicho, "otro debate".
En éste quizás sería mejor no marear más la perdiz, ¿no os parece?


----------



## Danielo

> A la hora de pedir, informan al que toma la comanda, de los platos que yo he elegido. Únicamente en la elección del vino INDICAN al personal, que se me traiga a mí la carta, y que seré yo quién se ocupe de estudiarla, comunicar nuestra preferencia, y la posterior cata. PERO SON ELLOS, (mis amigos varones) LOS QUE HACEN ESTA INDICACION AL PERSONAL. Si éstos se dirigiesen directamente a mí, sin previa autorización, tanto mis amigos como yo, nos lo tomaríamos como una falta de cortesía INTOLERABLE. También es interesante aclarar, que en rarísimas ocasiones nos hemos sentido defraudados, en ese sentido. Y añado un dato más. A pesar de la indicación realizada, cuando el encargado de "presentar" la botella, dirige primero una mirada al caballero que me acompaña, esperando que éste asienta con la cabeza, antes de mostrarme a mí la etiqueta; no hace más que reiterar la categoría de su exquisitas maneras y cortesía


 
Con todo el respeto y cariño Ordequin, estimo que exageras un poco en este punto.
No creo que deba confundirse la cortesía y la buena educación con las normas/reglas de "etiqueta" o de una supuesta elegancia que personalmente respeto, aunque no me atraigan.
Saludos


----------



## ordequin

Danielo:
Admito tienes razón en este punto.
He cometido un error, y es desviarme de la cortesía habitual, relativa a los casos planteados, como abrir la puerta a una señora, etc...; para terminar comentando un protocolo, que suele ser habitual en algunos restaurantes.
Te agradezco tu aportación, que contribuye a RE-centrar, el tema que tratamos.
Muy agudo y oportuno, tu comentario.
Y disculpas al resto de foreros- compañeros, por dejarme, como siempre llevar, por mi excesiva impulsividad.
Un beso para todos.


----------

